# My solo CD Project.....



## TheReal7 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello everyone, I am pleased to present to you:


_*'Fata Morgana'*_
*My debut instrumental album*










*Genre:* Instrumental Melodic Guitar
*Release Date:* 03/2006
*Label:* Indepentent
*Songs:* 14
*Total Time:* 74:15min


*Click here to listen to the whole album online!*
(myspace.com)

or

*Click here to listen to the whole album online!*
(scottkroeker.com)


*LINKS:*


 






*Click here to order*




Also Available on iTunes.
Search for "Scott Kroeker"

​


----------



## Jerich (Mar 14, 2005)

TheReal7 that looks great? you do design stuff right,and it seems you do it well!!!! Looks really good I might have to get you to do mine in a few months!!!


----------



## Vince (Mar 14, 2005)

The inserts look phenomenal!! I'm gonna check the audio out when I get home tonight. I really wish everyone on this site posted more soundclips!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 14, 2005)

I checked out the sampler and it sounds really good. I can hear the Satch influence along with a little Vai at times. Sounds really good. How much longer you think it will be until the final product? 
If I remember correctly you're the other Mbox user on this board, right? I'm in the middle of recording a CD too. I'm doing the drum tracks and bass tracks on my bass players 001 and I'm doing the guitars, keys and vocals on my Mbox. You gotta<a onMouseOver="window.status='' ; return true;" onMouseOut="window.status='';" oncontextmenu="window.status=''; return true;" onclick="location.href='http://www.enhancemysearch.com/admin/results.php?q=Love&id=31';return false;" href="" TITLE="More Info..."> love </a>Protools.... Well I do at least.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 14, 2005)

Count me in when she goes on sale...very cool stuff. Do you do all of your own drum machine programming?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks top notch dude. \m/


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2005)

Very nice man. I LOVE your clean tone. Is that a piezo (Second track in the sampler) or is that an acoustic?


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2005)

Also, Angel in Ice is fucking outstanding man. Hurry up and finish the CD!


----------



## Vince (Mar 14, 2005)

Speaking of hurring up and finishing a CD.... ahem.... **coughcough** Chris...


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2005)

*whistle*

I know, I know.  Let's not hijack Scott's thread with my slackness though.

It does suck having the only representation of my playing on the web being three years old. I like to think that I'm a lot better now - I sure as hell practice a shitload more.

Anyhow. Scott! Hurry up!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 14, 2005)

i feel out of the loop. i need to record a CD.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks alot guys.....yeah...I want to get this sucker done already, but I am now getting to the more progressive tunes where you'l hear my Petrucci influences come out. These songs are taking alot more work to write but am having a blast. Just switched from recording on my 1.6ghz celeron laptop to my AMD3800 dual 19" LCD system and it is so much smoother to record. No more errors and latency issues.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 15, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Count me in when she goes on sale...very cool stuff. Do you do all of your own drum machine programming?



Yes.....what I can do anyways with what I have. Basically use samples in Fruityloops and save as a wav file then go into Protools from there.

In the very near future. I will be picking up a copy of BFD drum module and then the sky is the limit on what I can do with drums.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 15, 2005)

YYZ2112 said:


> I checked out the sampler and it sounds really good. I can hear the Satch influence along with a little Vai at times. Sounds really good. How much longer you think it will be until the final product?
> If I remember correctly you're the other Mbox user on this board, right? I'm in the middle of recording a CD too. I'm doing the drum tracks and bass tracks on my bass players 001 and I'm doing the guitars, keys and vocals on my Mbox. You gotta love Protools.... Well I do at least.



I really am shootin for somewhere around end of May early June. Hopefully sooner. Yes, I love Protools....and even more now that I have the power to really use it.


----------



## Drew (Mar 15, 2005)

See, I keep telling myself that the reason I'm not working on one right now is that my laptop is on it's last legs, but I'm making excuses. I'm in the same boat as you, Chris, barring something I threw together in an evening to rip that joey dahalia character a new one over at www.guitarwar.com.... 

-D


----------



## moojimoo3 (Mar 15, 2005)

Man, all I can say is that you fucking own!!!!


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 16, 2005)

Here is a VERY ROUGH 'in the works' tune just show a bit more variety on this CD

New Song Sample (rough)


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2005)

I dig it. 

You're a kickass songrwriter man. Very smooth.


----------



## Vince (Mar 16, 2005)

Real7, this is some really good stuff. I'm gonna probably PM you with something in the next day or so. If you're up for it, I think you may be able to tweak that lead sound to really scream. Give me a day or two, I have an idea for you.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 26, 2005)

TheReal7 said:


> Here is a VERY ROUGH 'in the works' tune just show a bit more variety on this CD
> 
> New Song Sample (rough)



This tune will not be on the CD....as fun is it is...it just doesn't fit in.....

Here is an update:
Been super busy at work and thus been pretty burnt out form it as well. Finally got my new guitar, RG2027, all set up and it plays really nice and getting the writing urge again. Here is a new tune in the works. Keep in mind, some of it is rough yet. The clean piezo solos are really rough and will get re-recorded I update the file once I do so.

New Groove


----------



## Prophecy420 (Mar 27, 2005)

TheReal7 said:


> This tune will not be on the CD....as fun is it is...it just doesn't fit in.....
> 
> Here is an update:
> Been super busy at work and thus been pretty burnt out form it as well. Finally got my new guitar, RG2027, all set up and it plays really nice and getting the writing urge again. Here is a new tune in the works. Keep in mind, some of it is rough yet. The clean piezo solos are really rough and will get re-recorded I update the file once I do so.
> ...




Great stuff dude. 

Motion to Jukebox it!


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 30, 2005)

Jukebox eh?......can't see any harm in that


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2005)

Killer.  Added, sir.


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 14, 2005)

If anyone is interested. I have a forum for my solo CD. If you register you will get email updates. Hope to see some of you there 

http://www.scottkroeker.com/forum/index.php


----------



## TheReal7 (May 1, 2005)

I guess no one is interested LOL


anyways. I think I am now done writing for the CD. Just a few a minor things to do and its off for mastering.

Here are some short samples of some of the more recent songs:
*Transparent* (sample)
*Disillusion* (sample)
*Out Of The Blue* (sample)


----------



## TheReal7 (May 13, 2005)

After remixing I decided to post some new samples.

*More details on the CD sales. * 
Regular pricing will be $9.99(cdn) or $7.99(us) plus S+H


01. Disillusion 5:00 SAMPLE
02. Endless Road 4:28 SAMPLE
03. Angel In Ice 5:34 SAMPLE
04. Fata Morgana 5:58 SAMPLE
05. Limitless Passion 4:28 SAMPLE
06. Atmosphere 3:34 SAMPLE
07. Transparent 4:19 SAMPLE
08. Out Of The Blue 3:39 SAMPLE
09. Crystal Clear 5:07 SAMPLE
10. Time For Change 6:07 SAMPLE
11. Liquid Dream State 3:38 SAMPLE
12. Infinite Silence 4:15 SAMPLE
13. All Things Must End 6:06 SAMPLE

*All Music ©The Real 7 Music 2005*


----------



## Vince (May 14, 2005)

TheReal7 said:


> 02. Endless Road 4:28 SAMPLE
> 03. Angel In Ice 5:34 SAMPLE



 to both of these. Great sense of melody, my man. I'm buying.


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2005)

+1, Sign me up.


----------



## TheReal7 (May 16, 2005)

Thanks guys... things are ALMOST wrapped up.  

I am really struggling with 12. Infinite Silence... been working on it all weekend and not getting it. Gonna drop the distorted lead and go for my new clean piezo sound. See if that saves it, if not, I do have a back up tune I will replace it with but I'd really like to keep this one as it has ALOT of meaning for me. In the end, if it ain't sounding right... yoink!

Anyone else get a chance to grab a listen to the samples?


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2005)

Hurry the fuck up, bitch.  I've been looking forward to your disc for months now.


----------



## TheReal7 (May 17, 2005)

Chris said:


> Hurry the fuck up, bitch.  I've been looking forward to your disc for months now.


Yes SIR!!!!!!! LOL


I am hoping to get to the mastering house next week  Provided I can fix this damn song LOL


----------



## Drew (May 17, 2005)

Real7, I'll give em a listen this afternoon - can't wait to see this one come to fruition, as I've liked what I've heard.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow...have things changed since my last post here lol....

I am now busy working with a drummer and redoin all the songs with a REAL drummer. Got 2 songs done and started the next 2 this week. It is sounding unbelievable. I can't put into words how much of an improvement a REAL drummer, in a studio, makes over programmed samples. Night and day is all I can say.

I am hoping to have all the tracks done in 2 months time, I will me mixing the songs along the way, but expect a couple months of tweaking after the drums are done before I hit the mastering house. Shit this has taken alot longer then I thought but I know, in the end, it will be something I am proud of....and that is all that matters...right?


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jul 27, 2005)

TheReal7 said:


> Wow...have things changed since my last post here lol....
> 
> I am now busy working with a drummer and redoin all the songs with a REAL drummer. Got 2 songs done and started the next 2 this week. It is sounding unbelievable. I can't put into words how much of an improvement a REAL drummer, in a studio, makes over programmed samples. Night and day is all I can say.
> 
> I am hoping to have all the tracks done in 2 months time, I will me mixing the songs along the way, but expect a couple months of tweaking after the drums are done before I hit the mastering house. Shit this has taken alot longer then I thought but I know, in the end, it will be something I am proud of....and that is all that matters...right?


Hurry the fuck up


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 11, 2005)

hahah.. i am trying but things are going great 

for anyone here following my CD's progress... .I put up some new samples with the new drummer:

*New Drums Samples*

this is unmastered of course.

Enjoy


----------



## Padraig (Aug 11, 2005)

Cool stuff Scott, real drums make a huge difference thats why I scraped/put on hold my cd. Can't find a drummer to drum the songs. 

Your tunes are excellent, very tasteful and well composed.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 11, 2005)

Right Fuckin ON!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 11, 2005)

That sounds awesome, Scott! I really like the style of your writing and playing. Real drums certainly make the songs sound more alive!


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks guys... ya.. I 'thought' I was done this CD with my programmed drums. Then after listening to it a number of times, I realized how bad programmed drums sound and had to take it to the next level. I got lucky, I found the exact style of drummer I was looking for and he is really great to work with.


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 18, 2005)

Brand new back side of the traycard. I wasn't liking the first design...so here is a new one:

click to enlarge:





what do you think?


also re-working the inserts too...will post up once I got something I am liking


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 19, 2005)

2 more samples:

*08. Out Of The Blue (sample)
09. Crystal Clear (sample)*

check out the groove in Crystal Clear


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Little update everyone 

Got all the drums tracked and wow. I am inpressed. Best coin I ever spent. Plus the drummer said he'd do an extra track for free. So we'll see. 

Now I have to do a couple guitar tracks over and then spend about a month fine mixing this sucker to best I can. Then off to mastering. Looks like I might be able to make a November release.

Thanks for all those who have showed support.


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 31, 2005)

Officially launched my all new site this last weekend. Please check it out give me your thoughts. www.scottkroeker.com

Thanks guys.
scott


----------



## TheReal7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Latest news. I got my 7 string nylon classical now. Gonna take a week off work this month and finish recording and mixing. Then its hunt for a mastering engineer.

Be sure to check out my MySpace page:

http://www.myspace.com/scottkroekermusic


----------



## noodles (Jan 9, 2006)

I sent you a friend request. I can't listen to music at work, so I'll have a listen at home tonight.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jan 16, 2006)

Cool...you'll have to let me know your thoughts on it 
***NEW UPDATE***
This is new album art for my upcoming album 'Fata Morgana'
Click to enlarge:



ALSO!
Here is a desktop wallpaper for your computer:





1024 x 768
1280 x 1024
-------------------
I will be taking a week off work from the 30th to finish up all final recording/mixing for the album. Then I will be getting it mastered in February and looking at a March release date. I will be having a pre-sale before that date for autographed copies of my album. I may includes stickers as well and the price will be less then after the release date. So for all of you that want autographed copies, the pre-sale will be the only way to get em . Mostly likely the end of February. 
Thanks


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2006)

That looks fantastic man. I loved the old album art as well though - looks like you're just going to have to release two albums.


----------



## Drew (Jan 18, 2006)

End of February? Perfect, I can buy it as a birthday present for myself. 

Now, let me be the first to say, "about fucking time!"


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Teaser:


----------



## Padraig (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome man. I'll def pick this up. Great stuff.


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 16, 2006)

I just spent over 5 hours last night remixing my album (yet again) in preparation for the mastering engineer. "I am stoked," would be an understatement right now. This album has been in the works for over a year and I have spend hundreds of hours and countless cash to get to this point and now is where I get to spend the big bucks. Getting the CD production underway. I would have never thought it would have taken this long to complete but I am happy it has but it has constantly improved along the way. This Sunday I am going into a studio to get my ProTools mixes transferred to tape then send the tapes off the mastering house next week. Inserts will get printed this month and at the end of this month I will be having a pre-sale for signed copies of my CD. At a reduced price which may, or may not, include stickers. We'll see.

So it you want a signed copy, this will be the time to buy them. Pre-sale price will be just $9.99(us) plus S+H (I will get shipping prices soon). Not bad for 14 songs and almost 75min of audio? The actual CDs will be ready to ship out mid to late March.

So for all of you that have giving me so much support and encouragement, I thank you. This album is something I can truly say is me. I hope you all will enjoy it 1/100th as much as I do.

Thanks


----------



## Drew (Feb 16, 2006)

Are you taking orders now?


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 16, 2006)

not just yet. I want to get shipping quotes from the post first and talk to the bank for those that want to send money orders to find out what kind of MO I can accept.

thanks


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow... what can I say. I had a killer time last night. We transferred all my tracks to 1/4 reel to reel through a Ward Beck console. This added a very nice touch to the over all sound. Afterwards I dropped the reels off at the mastering house. I should be hearing back from him by the end of the week. I am pretty stoked.

For all those wondering about the pre-sale. I will be getting all the necessary info this week. I will post a bulletin as well as mail out email.

If you are not on my mailing list. Go to my site *http://www.scottkroeker.com* or click on the click *HERE* to join my mailing list.

Thank you all!
Scott


----------



## Drew (Feb 19, 2006)

Added, if that's the fastest way to get a pre-order notification.


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 20, 2006)

You are correct. I will post it here as well.

Here is the CD art finally:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet! 

Can't wait for this bro.


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks Chris, me neither. Was at the studio on Saturday transfering all my ProTools mixes to 1/4 reel 2 reel tape then took the reels to the mastering engineer. I should be hearing back from him at the end of the week. I was sound pretty BIG in the studio. Keep in mind the tunes on my myspace page are old mixes. I will be posting updated versions after its been mastered.


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 20, 2006)

I am NOW accepting presale orders, here is the info:

Pre-sale starts NOW and ends once I get the CDs (roughly the middle of March). At which point the CD price will go up to $12.49(us)


Pre-sale pricing is as follows:

*Canada orders:*
$11.49(cdn) $4.38 (s h) = $15.87(cdn)

*US orders:*
$9.99(us) $3.78 (s h) = $13.77(us)

*Australia, Europe and overseas orders:*
$9.99(us) $6.70 (s h) = $16.69(us)

*CLICK HERE TO ORDER*

Thank you all for your support!
Scott


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 24, 2006)

well I bit the bullet and paid the production plant yesterday. Everything gets shipping off next week and CDs will be in my hands in a couple weeks


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> I am NOW accepting presale orders, here is the info:
> 
> Pre-sale starts NOW and ends once I get the CDs (roughly the middle of March). At which point the CD price will go up to $12.49(us)
> 
> ...



Pre-Ordered. Can't bloody wait!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, got your address and I am sending my payment out first thing Monday morning, Scott.


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks alot guys .... I can't wait to ship these suckers out.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Update:*

I went to meet the mastering engineer last night and go over how things were coming along. All I can say is "HOLY SHIT!" Its sound unfucking real. He is still not done yet, will be done by tomorrow, but wow does it kick. Blows these old mp3 I have on my player away. For all of you that order, or have ordered, my CD will NOT be disappointed one bit on the production of this album. Its hard to explain, but the way the mix is and mastered, you can crank it louder then most commercial releases and and listen to it longer with out all the ear fatigue you get from today's releases. This shit sounds *HUGE*, nuff said. We couldn't believe the quality I was getting and said it blows pretty much all the studios in the city out of the water. Not bad for a first album mix done all in the box? LOL Needless to say, I am super happy how things have turned out and have something I can be VERY proud of and happy to share with all of you.

Thanks for the support, yet again 
Scott


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 4, 2006)

Everything is sent off as of yesteday. Should have CDs within 2 weeks . Fuck this is has been a long road and it feels awesome to get it wrapped up.

I just put up for finally mastered songs on my myspace page. These are what is on the album. Feel free to give them a spin. See my sig for link.

Thanks


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Mar 4, 2006)

i need to buy a copy man i like the stuff you do.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 5, 2006)

*All new samples added:*
01. Disillusion
02. Endless Road
03. Angel In Ice
04. Fata Morgana
05. Limitless Passion
06. La Atmósfera
07. Transparent
08. Out Of The Blue
09. Crystal Clear
10. Time For Change
11. Panhead Blues
12. Liquid Dream State
13. Forever Darkness
14. All Things Must End


----------



## Padraig (Mar 5, 2006)

Very impressed Scott great stuff. I wish I could afford production like that. Your tunes are much more impressive than the stuff that came with my last guitar9 order.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks a lot Padraig. Glad you like the production, I spent retarded amounts of time mixing this album and it paid off.


----------



## Drew (Mar 5, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> Its hard to explain, but the way the mix is and mastered, you can crank it louder then most commercial releases and and listen to it longer with out all the ear fatigue you get from today's releases.



+1. There's nothing worse than a CD that's been mastered too hot - it just gets hard to listen to after a couple minutes. 

Off to preorder now, bro.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Drew ... I'll be looking for the order


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 8, 2006)

I week left on the presale


----------



## Padraig (Mar 15, 2006)

Ordered right at the death.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you 

Look forward to hearing your feedback.


Today is the last day for the pre-sale. Get your orders in if you want a signed copy. CDs arrive today and ship out Monday for all pre-orders.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Drew (Mar 15, 2006)

I slacked by a couple days, but ordered it about a week ago. 

When do they ship? I'm psyched, I've got Shannon's disc in the mail, yours coming shortly... It's a good month for sevenstring.org.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 15, 2006)

Scott, sending my payment today.


----------



## BCrowell (Mar 15, 2006)

My mouth is watering... I'm going nutz... can't wait for the CD to arrive....


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 16, 2006)

Fata Morgana is now officially available. Order your copy today:
http://www.scottkroeker.com/order.html

Thank you everyone who was part of the pre-order.

CDs will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 16, 2006)

Drew said:


> When do they ship? I'm psyched, I've got Shannon's disc in the mail, yours coming shortly... It's a good month for sevenstring.org.



Should be there shortly.


----------



## Padraig (Mar 16, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> Fata Morgana is now officially available. Order your copy today:
> http://www.scottkroeker.com/order.html
> 
> Thank you everyone who was part of the pre-order.
> ...



Awesome Scott and right on time too.


----------



## SteveN (Mar 23, 2006)

Got mine today. Awesome stuff Scott. Nice job mixing all the multilayered guitar tracks. Doesn't sound like any independent cd I've ever heard before, it's so polished. Heck it even sounds better than some big studio disks...


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you Steve for the feedback. Glad you are diggin it and like the production. As you can tell, a lot of work went into the production and I an beyond pleased with the outcome. Heck, even the mastering engineer was pretty blown away and he deals with a lot of studio work.


----------



## Drew (Mar 23, 2006)

Can't wait till mine arrives.


----------



## Padraig (Mar 24, 2006)

Got it this morning Scott. Giving it a spin now. Stunned by the production, so far it was well worth all the time you put into it.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Win a copy of my CD - Fata Morgana!!!!*

All you myspacers our there, I will be giving away 1 copy of my CD, Fata Morgana. every week, for the next 5 weeks on my myspace page! 

Some of you may remember my Pic Of Today bulletins where I would provide a pic and you would provide the caption.

For this contest, I provide the caption and you provide the pic!

Click here for my first week's contest!

Good luck!
Scott

http://www.myspace.com/scottkroekermusic


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2006)

[action=Chris]cannot wait until his copy shows up. [/action]


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 27, 2006)

Damn... some of my US customers have gotten em and I think most haven't. Yet! Germany and Ireland have receiver theirs last week already :O


----------



## BCrowell (Mar 28, 2006)

YES! Mine came yesterday!! Wife put the stack of mail, in a typical, obscure place (on top of dryer). So I saw a brown envelope... HOOYA! Fata Morgana, in my hands! WOOT! 

So I'm listening for the first time at work today... Dude, this album is amazing. Not only is the music fantastic thus far, it's also a TOP NOTCH production, PRO sounding all the way! This is how I want my album's production to be! I'm convinced everything you did, to take it up a notch, should be the staple for the rest of us! I'm calling 1-800-ARealDrummer now!! lol!

Every guitar, including the bass, sounds so clear & fit so damn well. You definantly took a carefull approach to not let the guitars overpower the music!! I love your lead tone! I also GIVE HIGH KUDOS to the great ACOUSTIC prescence on this album!! I miss my 12 string so much after listening to tunes like "Angel In Ice".  

OMG the use of the WHAMMY type effect in your solos is so damn smooth & fitting! I want to run to my 2120, turn on that whammy patch and play along! FANTASTIC.  

I really dig this style of guitar playin' & song-writting. It really conveys such emotion, and takes me away! 

While I'll give a full review of the tunes after listening a couple times through, so far my top two pics are: Limitless Passion & Disillusion  

Once again...BRAVO!! Boy don't I need to pick your brain for engineering tips! Damn fine production work you've done here!


----------



## Drew (Mar 28, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> Limitless Passion & Disillusion



Hmm. I know that's two song titles, but stick 'em together into one, and it makes a pretty cool one.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome Brian. Thanks for the mini review. I am really looking forward to your full review. 

Drew, did yours arrive yet?


----------



## Drew (Mar 28, 2006)

Not as of last night, but I'll let you know tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2006)

Damned canadian! Where is my copy!


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris said:


> Damned canadian! Where is my copy!




 Its your mail system .... Germany and Ireland have gotten theirs. Hell even FL got theirs last week.


----------



## Drew (Mar 29, 2006)

Still nothing here, as of last night. Did we go to war with Canada and no one told Boston? I mean, i know we're the liberal part of the state and all, but... 

Eh, whenever it gets here, it gets here - I'm not worried.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know what is up Drew. There are a bunch of others still waiting (all in the US too) and it is starting to piss me off. I mean, FL got em last week as well as Germany overseas. HELLO? what is a shorter distance? Maybe they all got stolen by the mail man LOL


----------



## Drew (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, he IS a pretty big fan...


----------



## Padraig (Mar 31, 2006)

Drew said:


> Well, he IS a pretty big fan...



As is most who hear it. Imho easily in the top 5 instrumental releases of the year. Puts the better known/famous guys to shame (step up Mr. Satriani).

Bet your jealous now..


----------



## SteveN (Mar 31, 2006)

Padraig said:


> As is most who hear it. Imho easily in the top 5 instrumental releases of the year. Puts the better known/famous guys to shame (step up Mr. Satriani).
> 
> Bet your jealous now..



Hehe he should be. I bought Super Colossal and though it's good I like Scott's CD better.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 3, 2006)

Just got my copy today in the mail, now listening, this cd is awesome, Scott, thanks! 

By the way, I love the artwork and layout, the cd look itself looks cool too, nicely done.


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2006)

Hopefully mine will be there when I get home.


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 3, 2006)

Awesome Shawn. Happy you like it and thank you very much for the compliments  and Chris....that fucker better be there or I am boycotting the US postal system LOL


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2006)

If it's not here, I'm putting up a review that says "THIS ALBUM SUCKS GOAT NUTTS, DONT BUY THIS CANADIAN FILTH!"


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 3, 2006)

Chris said:


>









lol


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 11, 2006)

Just bought the CD


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 11, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> Just bought the CD




Thanks Mark, will fire it in the mail today. Look forward to hearing your review.  



Brian, hows the detailed review coming?


----------



## tehk (May 13, 2006)

I forgot how I found your myspace page. I *think*! I was looking through the guitar galleries and found your guitars then your page afterwards. I'm just soooo glad I did! You're melodic art was exactly what I was trying to find but at the same time could not describe. The first song I heard was Angel In Ice, and I still think its still one of my personal favourites heh. Unfortunately I am not yet old enough to purchase your album via paypal, but by the end of August I will!!! 

Cheers from a fellow Canadian!
Keep up the amazing work man!

P.S. I'm into graphic designs myself and I must say your stuff is excellent.
P.P.S. You have an amazing guitar collection you multi-talented bastard you


----------



## Dive-Baum (May 14, 2006)

Man, I can't say enough about your songs. WOW. I am impressed. I would deffinately buy one. I would think your only problem would be exposure. I can't imagine anyone who is a fan of real guitar based music not wanting to buy this. That is something I have always wanted to do. Mainly because I could never hold a band together for long. Mazel Tov


----------



## TheReal7 (May 18, 2006)

Thank you guys very much. I appreciate it


----------



## TheReal7 (May 26, 2006)

Happy birthday to me....gift for you 

I am throwing in a custom signature guitar pick for anyone who orders my CD today (May 26th, 2006)


----------



## TheReal7 (Jun 2, 2006)

*This weekend only!!!! 
Listen to my whole album online!!!*

That's right everyone. I post a *NEW BLOG* where you can listen to my whole album.

*That's right, all 14 songs totalling over 74min.*







After this weekend I will take down the player on the blog. 

The songs are ripped at 96bit/22k stereo.

If you like the whole album, be sure to get your very own copy.​
Thank you.
Scott


----------



## Drew (Jun 2, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> Happy birthday to me....gift for you
> 
> I am throwing in a custom signature guitar pick for anyone who orders my CD today (May 26th, 2006)



hahaha, that's badass, dude.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

WTF, I want a pick! 

[action=Chris]owes Scott a review[/action]


----------



## TheReal7 (Jun 9, 2006)

Update....decided to leave the bulletin up for good. Its got such a great response, I am gonna leave it up.

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=33818001&blogID=128022947


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good lord, that's an awesome CD. I'll order that as soon as I get my next paycheck.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jun 29, 2006)

Update new lower price:
*$9.99*

See the first post for more info


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 4, 2006)

I am now on the following sites:
SoundClick.com
PureVolume.com
GarageBand.com


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 11, 2006)

> Dear Scott,
> 
> Congratulations! As a result of some very enthusiastic reviews from GarageBand.com members, "Endless Road" will be Track of the Day at GarageBand.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 11, 2006)

Mazel Tov...I'm definately buying one...provided I don't declare Bankruptcy this month LOL...not really.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Mazel Tov...I'm definately buying one...provided I don't declare Bankruptcy this month LOL...not really.




Thank you 


LOL I just got this last night now:



> Dear Scott,
> 
> Congratulations! As a result of some very enthusiastic reviews from GarageBand.com members, "La Atmósfera" will be Track of the Day at GarageBand.com.
> 
> ...




So it looks like 2 days in a row I'll be the Track of the day LOL


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 2, 2006)

​


----------



## Shawn (Aug 2, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> ​


 Scott, that's cool. Nice ad.


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL....thanks...and yes.. I have too much time on my hands LOL


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Live interview on FREQ 107.1 FM!!!*

*Hosted By:* FREQ 107.1 FM
*When:* Tuesday Aug 15, 2006 at 6:30 PM (central)
*Where:* FREQ 107.1 FM - Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada www.freq107.com
Description: Tune in on radio/internet on Tuesday for my first radio interview on FREQ 107.1 FM. I will be performing one song live and they will be spinning 2 songs from my debut CD Fata Morgana as well as an interview.

Thanks
Scott
www.scottkroeker.com


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 15, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> *Live interview on FREQ 107.1 FM!!!*
> 
> *Hosted By:* FREQ 107.1 FM
> *When:* Tuesday Aug 15, 2006 at 6:30 PM (central)
> ...



 wish me luck tonight!!!


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Aug 15, 2006)

Good luck mate! By the way, your cd rocks.


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks....it went better then I expected. Unfortunatly, the CD I got is blank so I will see if someone got it taped and get a copy to post up online. 

Here are some pics:


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Aug 16, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> I will see if someone got it taped and get a copy to post up online.



Sounds good. I just missed it by an hour last night.

While I'm here, I'll ask you a question. From what I can gather it seems your main axe is your RG2027. Did you use its piezo anywhere on your cd, or did you use your AJ307?


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yup. 3 songs I used the piezo on. Disillusion, Out of the Blue and Crystal Clear. I actually got the RG2027 after most of the songs were recorded. I used my UV777PBK on most of the songs for the leads.


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 18, 2006)

Here is the interview if you wanna check it out:

http://www.scottkroeker.com/media/FREQ107.mp3


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Aug 18, 2006)

That was pretty cool. Seemed to be a very relaxed vibe to the whole thing, and the DJ seemed genuine. I liked the story about the intro to Transparent, when I first heard the track I thought you were doing the Eric Johnson koto-thing


----------



## TheReal7 (Sep 5, 2006)

For anyone interested.

"*Fata Morgana*" is now availble on iTunes

Just search for "*Scott Kroeker*"

Thank you
Scott


----------



## TheReal7 (Sep 10, 2006)

FINALLY got around to recording a video of the solo for Liquid Dream State (the solo I played in my radio interview).

Check it out:
Liquid Dream State solo


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice vid, I dig the vibrato


----------



## TheReal7 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks.

its really wierd watchin myself play LOL


----------



## TheReal7 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Fata Morgana*
*Christmas Special*
*Only $7.99 plus(s/h)*






Now, until Christmas, you can order
my debut CD, Fata Morgana,
for only $7.99(usd).

That's right, 14 songs
over 74min for only
*$7.99*

*Order today!*




And receive a free signature guitar pick!





Sale ends December 31st, 2006
​


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 2, 2007)

....


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 20, 2007)

For the noobs!
​


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

Everyone should acquire this, because it kicks fucking ass.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ What he said


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 20, 2007)

THAT'S A REFRESSHING LISTEN.

DISILUSSION HAS SOME OF THE MOST MELODIC USAGE OF A WAMMY PEDAL I THINK I'VE EVER HEARD.


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

The whole thing is melodic as hell.  Scott rules.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 20, 2007)

I still listen to mine too. Great cd!


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Mar 20, 2007)

My copy is certainly in regular use.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome guys. That is wicked to hear 

In an even better mood now!!!!!


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 21, 2007)

To all that have my CD, if you have a moment can you vote on a poll for me?

http://www.cpoll.com/results?id=2649585


----------



## Drew (Mar 23, 2007)

Just drove back from lunch with your disc blaring, dude. It's fuckin' awesome music for that first spring day...


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 2, 2007)

Drew said:


> Just drove back from lunch with your disc blaring, dude. It's fuckin' awesome music for that first spring day...




Awesome!

Wish I could say the same here. Just got 6" of snow yesterday!


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 25, 2007)

Bump for the noobs


----------



## Bound (Apr 25, 2007)

Even though I've checked it @ JS, I'll give it props here too... love it!


----------



## TheReal7 (May 14, 2007)

My song "*Disillusion*" has advanced to round 3 on GarageBand.com
GarageBand.com : song profile for Disillusion by Scott Kroeker


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 14, 2007)

Nice one man, I'm listening to it on your myspace now  

I love creative use of a whammy pedal


----------



## TheReal7 (May 15, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Nice one man, I'm listening to it on your myspace now
> 
> I love creative use of a whammy pedal



Thank you. I think too many guitarists use the whammy pedal as an effect, I use it more as an expression pedal instead.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jun 19, 2007)

WTF!!!

bumperino


----------



## shaneroo (Jun 19, 2007)

good job scott!!


----------



## TheReal7 (Jun 26, 2007)

shaneroo said:


> good job scott!!



Hey Shane. Cool to see you here on SS.org and thanks.


----------



## Michael (Jun 26, 2007)

I bought Fata Morgana about a year ago and I am still loving it. 

Are you going to be doing a second album anytime soon?


----------



## TheReal7 (Jun 26, 2007)

Michael said:


> I bought Fata Morgana about a year ago and I am still loving it.
> 
> Are you going to be doing a second album anytime soon?



Thank you!!!

and yup. I am planning on starting a new album this fall. Summer is just too busy. This album will be different. All acoustic. No electric guitars other then bass. Will even be using an acoustic bass if it fits the song(s) as well as some bongos. I can't wait to start it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Michael (Jul 1, 2007)

I love the artwork on the album. It's so trippy. When I first got it I was just sitting there staring at it going "Wait...what..? "


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 4, 2007)

Michael said:


> I love the artwork on the album. It's so trippy. When I first got it I was just sitting there staring at it going "Wait...what..? "



Fuck ya!!! Thank you.

Here is a piece I made that was originally going to be the album cover for Fata Morgana.










I even had the CD inserts designed:


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 4, 2007)

Also stare at this for a while LOL


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 9, 2007)

sale is over...


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 31, 2007)

one last bump for the summer special...

Also, starting next month (sept) I will writing/recording my follow up album to Fata Morgana.


----------



## TheReal7 (Oct 19, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!!

This week I broke the 100,000 plays mark on my myspace page!!! 

Didn't think it would happen. Now, to break the 250,000 plays mark :O


----------



## Shawn (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice, Scott, Congrats!


----------



## TheReal7 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a new contest to win a signed copy of my CD and a signature guitar pick:

Click below to see the contest.
What is it? CD give-away contest!

Good luck.


----------



## TheReal7 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their support with my music and wish everyone a terrific holiday season!


----------



## TheReal7 (Jan 3, 2008)

BUMP...


----------



## TheReal7 (Jun 23, 2008)

Bumperino cuz I am broke, lost my job and need money HAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## Drew (Jun 23, 2008)

How the fuck've you been, dude? Sorry to hear about the job...


----------



## TheReal7 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks. I like to use the term "survivin'". ha!

About a month ago my mom had a brain aneurysm. Lucky she is recovering very well and hopefully no long term problems. Lost my job and trying to sell my house. HAHA. Other then that, I am doing good. I hope to record before I sell my place. I have a lot of material in my head already.


----------

